# Ist Zement giftig?



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2004)

*Bekomme meinen Teich nicht Klar *

Geleert, da aus falschen Thema stammend.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2004)

hallo,

ich habe eine trockenmauer im teich und wollte diese etwas stabiler machen. nun würde ich gerne zement oder mörtel in den großen fugen einfüllen das dieser hinten etwas runterläuft.
gibt es eine spezielle mischung welche die wasserwerte nicht verändert?


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2004)

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:

***

EDIT by Annett: Suchen mit Trasszement hilft weiter, da der Link nicht mehr vorhanden ist!


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2004)

hmmm,

dann werd ich es wohl so lassen und nur hier und da mal ein bischen silikon einspritzen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Galrian,

*Vorsichtig mit Silikon*!!!! Silikon ist giftig - Acetat Basis.  

Nimm dann Silikon was für den Trinkwasserbereich geeignet ist-gibt es in einem guten Fachgeschäft .

Im zweifel einen "Versiegler" /Fugentechniker (Branchenbuch) anrufen, der Dir ne Kartusche davon verkauft.


Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2004)

Innotec kannst Du nehmen.

Das mit Zement halte ich noch nicht für nachgewiesen. Trasszement ist auf jedenfall kein problem. aba der einfache sollte es auch tun, oder sagt mir bitte mal jemand warum nicht !!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2004)

Also - ich sehe das mal exakt so wie Lars. 

Ich glaube, vor allem Lothar (Koi) hat seinerzeit vor Zement gewarnt. Ich konnte das damals schon nicht nachvollziehen. Jürgen hat mit ordinärem Zement ja auch nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht, Susanne (wohl) auch.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

Also bei mir hats zumindestens gehalten - umkommen konnte bei mir ja nix, weil nix drin ist und ganz ehrlich, ob da mehr oder weniger Mückenlarven drin sind - keine Ahnung   und nun nach fast einem Jahr dürfte das eh nimmer relevant sein - hoffentlich


----------



## MarcKopfmann (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ist Zement giftig?*

Hallo Leute,
ich bin im Moment sehr verunsichert, ich habe heute eine kleine Sandstein-Mauer um meinen Teich gezogen. Habe beim mörteln natürlich aufgepasst wie ein Heftlemacher, aber ich konnte es trotzdem nicht verhindern das der ein oder andere Zementklumpen in Teich gefallen ist  . Das Wasser ist jetzt ziemlich trüb. Ist im Zement was giftiges enthalten was meinem Fischen nicht gut tun könnte??? 

Ich habe reinen 0/2er Sand und Portlandzement CEM 1 verwendet, bei Wicki habe ich folgendes gefunden: 

In Zementen enthaltene lösliche Chromate können eine Allergie, die so genannte Maurerkrätze auslösen, wobei der hohe basische pH-Wert der wässrigen Lösung sein Übriges beiträgt.

Ich hoffe das den Tieren nichts passiert...


----------



## Limnos (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ist Zement giftig?*

Hi

Ich habe Betonteiche hergestellt und keine Nachteile vom Zement bemerkt. Silikon ist zwar auch nicht giftig, das das bisschen Essigsäure bei einer großen Wassermengenicht ins Gewicht fällt und auch rasch von Bakterien abgebaut wird. Aber man müsste das Gestein ander Klebestelle mit Primer streichen, sonst hält die Verbindung nicht lange, und für den Primer würde ich nicht meine Hand ins Feuer legen. Auch können Algen das Silikon unterwandern und die Verbindung lösen, was bei Aquarien früher des öfteren vorgekommen ist.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## troll20 (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ist Zement giftig?*

Da stellt sich die Frage was ist Zement.
Zement besteht normaler weise aus Kalkstein und Ton welcher bei ca. 1000° gebrannt wird und dann ganz fein gemahlen wird.

Also sollte beides unproblematisch im Teich sein, sofern es keine unmengen betrifft.
Wo das eigentliche Problem liegt ist, das die meisten gebräuchlichen Zementsorten endsprechend ihren Anforderungen mit zusätzen versehen werden.
Diese Zusätze können viefältiger nicht sein, somit ist ein Grundsätzliche aussage nicht möglich. Das gleiche gilt für so gennanten Trasszement zu. Trass ist auch nur ein Stein der fein gemahlen wurde und dem normalen Zement zugesetzt wurde um ausblühungen zu unterbinden.
Aders sieht es dann aus wenn es um das endgültige Produkt geht, z.B. Beton.
Hier wurde ja unteranderem Zement (mit welchen Zusätzen auch immer) mit Kies gemischt. Ist dieser Beton abgebunden und sind keine zusätzlichen Weichmacher flexibilisatoren und ähnlies den Rohstoffen beigemischt, dann können diese auch nicht ins Wasser gelangen. Gibt es die Zusätze in den Rohprodukten kann es unter umständen zu ausschwämmungen kommen. Kommt es zu schädigungen am Gleichgewicht des Teiches, eher nicht da die Konzentration eher gering sein sollte und die meisten zusätze ihre schädigenden Wirkungen relativ schnell verlieren, durch Bakterien oder Ausgasen.
Darum kommt der Spruch ein Teich braucht lange bis er sein natürliches Gleichgewicht gefunden hat, nicht von ungefähr. Tiere sollte man von daher auch nicht so schnell einsetzen, besser von alleine zuwandern lassen, sie merken rechtzeitig ob ihnen das wasser schmeckt oder eher nicht 
Pflanzen können da meist unproblematischer mit diesen Kleinstmengen an Giftstoffen umgehen.

mfg René


----------



## canis (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ist Zement giftig?*

Guten Morgen

Mag sein, dass ausgehärteter Beton für Fische kein Problem mehr darstellt. Allerdings ist Zementwasser eine grosse Gefahr, die schon für so manches Fischsterben geführt hat. Nach landwirtschaftlichen Verschmutzungen (Gülle) ist in unserer Region Zementwasser die häufigste Ursache für Fischsterben in offenen Gewässern. Bei bestehenden Teichen mit Fischen wäre ich also zumindest extrem vorsichtig bei der Arbeit mit Zement in der Nähe des Teiches.


----------



## buddler (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ist Zement giftig?*

auch hierbei wird die dosis das gift machen.son paar kleine klumpen zement im teich machen nix.da wird sich auch an der chemie des wassers nichts ändern.
allerdings muß ich david zustimmen in bezug auf das zementwasser.
zementwasser läßt die kiemen ausbluten-------->exitus.
gruß jörg


----------



## MarcKopfmann (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ist Zement giftig?*

Ok, danke Euch schonmal für die Bemühungen. Ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten.


----------



## MarcKopfmann (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ist Zement giftig?*

Das Wasser ist nun wieder klar, die Fische haben es gut weggesteckt.


----------



## o0Julia0o (24. Feb. 2020)

Welcher Zement hat denn keine Zusätze? Also welchen kann man bedenkenlos verwenden um daraus einen Becher zu machen & darauf zu trinken.


----------



## Limnos (24. Feb. 2020)

Zement bindet im Gegensatz zu Kalkmörtel dadurch ab, dass er Wasser einbindet und nicht abgibt. Trotzdem sollte man eine Woche mit zwar gefülltem Teich abwarten, bis man Tiere einsetzt. Wasserpflanzen kann man schon früher einsetzen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Julia,
was meinst Du mit Zusätzen ? (Portland)zement wird im Prinzip aus Kalkstein und Sand gebrannt, wobei ein Calciumsilicat entsteht (z. B. Alit und Blit). Beim Aushärten entstehen zum einen Calciumsilicat-Phasen, die ein locker miteinander verbundenes Netzwerk bilden. Dazwischen wird Calciumoxid ausgeschieden, das durch Reaktion an der Luft Calciumcarbonat (kristallines, und zwar das Calcit) bildet, das als Nadeln in dieses Netzwerk eingebunden ist, und dieses stabilisiert. 
Richtig fest ist Zement nicht. Wenn ich Zement mit (möglichst unregelmäßig gebrochenem) Sand oder Kies mische, entsteht Beton. Erst die Sandkörner verleihen dem "Zementkleister" die nötige Festigkeit.
Zement ist nicht giftig (ein Blick ins Datenblatt oder auf den Aufdruck im Baumarkt genügt).
Er ist allerdings ätzend durch das enthaltene Calciumoxid. Zusammen mit Wasser kann man sich böse die Haut verätzen. Hat der Zement erst mal mit Wasser reagiert, und hat er mit ausreichend viel Kohlendioxid reagiert, entstehen Calciumsilicate und Calciumcarbonat, die ungefährlich für uns sind. Das heißt, dass ausgehärteter Beton ungefährlich ist. Lebensmittelgeeignet ist er eher nicht.


----------

